# Help! Strong cramping at 6dp2dt - over already!!??



## Fairycake34 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi ladies

I am hoping that one of you ladies out there may be able to offer some advice or wisdom!

I am only 6dp2dt and I have pretty much had cramps since the end of stimming. It got incredibly worse after egg collection (couldn't even walk!) but did improve - however it has been constant. I am trying not to worry about this too much as I know our bodies have been through a lot and I feel ok in myself!

However, today I have got very strong period pains and I have had them all day. 

I know that it could be implantation (please please  ) but they are very strong and constant (I was under the impression implantation was niggling/random and not constant/strong) If this was a regular cycle, I would be getting the sanitary towels out of the cupboard and filling up the hot water bottle by now!

I am currently on the Crinone Progesterone gel and I have read that this can cause cramping, but I was wondering if it can really cause as strong cramps as I am having?

Could this all be over already!!? My OTD is not until next Wednesday and I would have thought I would have got a little closer before the AF symptoms started! I only had them popped back in last Wednesday and it was only a 2DT so I haven't even made a week of the 2WW!

Does anyone have any experience of any of this? I am hoping it may resonate with someone! At best, I am hoping that its just the crinone gel and its too early for period cramps! 

Thanks ladies xxx


----------



## Jessbrad (Sep 10, 2012)

Hello

I am also on my 2ww and I have been getting constant cramps aswell which feel like period pains, they are very normal and many women have had constant cramping and have gone on to have a bfp, like you said could be a sign of your embie getting nice and comfy in there. I know its really difficult not to analyse everything, but try and be positive. wishing you lots and lots of luck xxx


----------

